# [serveur] Consommation d'un pentium II et débit PCI

## peapa

Bonjour !

J'ai retrouvé chez moi un vieux pentium 2 (un celeron Mendocino à 300Mhz pour être plus précis, c'est fou ce qui peut traîner !) avec 128Mo de RAM, et je prévois éventuellement d'en faire un serveur de fichiers, mais je me pose quelques questions :

Quelqu'un a-t-il une idée de ce que ce type de machine consomme comme électricité ? Je pense la réutiliser principalement pour économiser mais si ça pompe un max derrière ce serait pas très malin...

Aussi, il va falloir que j'y branche une carte réseau en PCI et une carte contrôleur SATA pour y mettre des disques durs potables (toujours en PCI) mais j'ai des gros doutes quand aux débits que je pourrais atteindre avec une telle configuration... Le débit théorique du PCI étant de 133Mo/s, j'imagine pouvoir atteindre en théorie environ 50Mo/s lors d'un accès disque par le réseau mais ça me parait un peu idyllique... Vous avez plus d'infos ? Je reste pour ma part dans la spéculation et la recherche internet, c'est l'expérience concrète qui me manque.

Ca reste pour le stockage donc j'attends pas des débits énormes mais faudrait pas que ce soit trop lent non plus

----------

## dapsaille

En effet, il y a peu de chances que cette config suffise pour un nas.

 Ceci-dit, qui ne tentes rien n'as rien, essayes pour voir si cela correspond à tes besoins, on ne sait jamais.

----------

## peapa

Le truc, c'est qu'il faut que j'achète tout ce matériel, donc bon, j'aurais aimé avoir quelques retours si quelqu'un avait/a/a eu une installation similaire avant d'acheter.

Je me demande juste si ça vaut le coup de le recycler...

----------

## guilc

A mon avis, vu le prix que tu risques de mettre pour le recyclage, je partirai plutôt sur un truc plus moderne. Ca tournera largement mieux, pour un prix pas plus important.

Avec le prix de la carte controlleur sata + de la RAM (vieille, donc plus chere que la DDR2/DDR3 actuelle), tu as tout intéret à partir sur une plateforme basse conso moderne telle qu'évoquée ici : https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-824559.html

----------

